# Format a:/s



## Heli 2 (Sep 16, 2002)

Hi all,
Windows 98 is locking up on install.
Tried changing the ram, no luck.
So now I' m trying to re flash the bios. 
In order to re flash you need to format a floppy first with C:\> format a:/s
Well, I can format the floppy but when I add the /s it says it's a bad command or file name, and it won't run the bios flash with a regular format.
Any Ideas or work arounds??
Thanks in advance


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

The /s option means that you want to make the disk bootable

Basically, it formats the floppy, then copies two files on the disk to make it bootable: io.sys and msdos.sys. If you do a regulmar format, and copy these two files manually, you'll get the same result


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I take no chances when flashing my bios. I use the Driver Free Disk For Bios Flashing available on bootdisk.com.

http://www.bootdisk.com/

But I doubt your lockup during install is a bios issue.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Space between the : and the /


----------

